# Must have pigment colors for darker ladies??



## MACaholic76 (Sep 15, 2006)

Please name your favorites!  I need to get them ALL!!!


----------



## ebonyannette (Sep 15, 2006)

I only have one full size piggie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but  I have samples, I like

Accent Red (looks more maroonish)
Fucshia
Dark Soul
Rose
Nightlights

I have a Melon piggie my friend gave to me and I dont like it much on really dark skin it looks gold, I use it to highlight sometimes though


----------



## OnaFyre (Sep 15, 2006)

My favorites are Vanilla, Pink Bronze, Old Gold, Bright Fuschia (more exciting than Fuschia), Rose, Burnt Burgundy, Violet, Teal, Blue Brown, Deep Blue Green, Platinum, Dark Soul, Accent Red (or Ruby Red, both are similar enough to Cranberry e/s if the budget is tight. In fact, many pigments are similar to e/s if money is an issue. Blue Brown and Club are another example). I just got Melon yesterday, so I'm excited about trying it. 
There are some LE ones that are cool if you can get your hands on them- Softwash Grey and many of the She Shines pigments come to mind.


----------



## MACaholic76 (Sep 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OnaFyre* 
_My favorites are Vanilla, Pink Bronze, Old Gold, Bright Fuschia (more exciting than Fuschia), Rose, Burnt Burgundy, Violet, Teal, Blue Brown, Deep Blue Green, Platinum, Dark Soul, Accent Red (or Ruby Red, both are similar enough to Cranberry e/s if the budget is tight. In fact, many pigments are similar to e/s if money is an issue. Blue Brown and Club are another example). I just got Melon yesterday, so I'm excited about trying it. 
There are some LE ones that are cool if you can get your hands on them- Softwash Grey and many of the She Shines pigments come to mind._

 
I had Dark Soul a loong long time ago but sold it on ebay.  This was like 3 years ago when I knew very little about pigments.  I want it back!
I do have Cranberry and that shade has taken me some work to use! But when you do get it to work, it's gor-geous!


----------



## Me220 (Sep 15, 2006)

I love all pigments. I have way too many, but I really love Night Light from She-Shines, almost all the rest of She-Shines, Golden Lemon (which I hear is about to be discontinued), Bright Fuchsia and Fuchsia, and Copper Sparkle. Copper Sparkle and plain Fuchsia work really well on me for a lipstick. You an see Fuchsia as lipstick here.

Pigments are my favorite thing. I'm about to get Gold Dusk, and I know it's going to be amazing. My collection is based around pigments. Also, the new one coming out with Nocturnelle (Entremauve) looks super promising. Sorry for the novel.


----------



## teka (Sep 16, 2006)

My most favorite piggies are maroon,(this one is discontinued, but you can still find the holiday vials.) copper sparkle, rose, rose gold, deep purple, steel blue, old gold, and I am waiting very patiently for the new piggie entremauve!!!  Hurry up Nocturnelle!


----------



## fairytale22 (Sep 17, 2006)

Vanilla, Coco, Softwash Grey are my current favs.


----------



## MSadieMommy (Sep 17, 2006)

im excited i just purchased some samples pigments. shimmertime, sunpepper and dazzleray. Im cant wait to try it out


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 18, 2006)

where do i even start 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Regular and Pro
blue brown
all the she shines pigments
dark soul
rose
tan
melon
ruby red
forest green
gold
true chartreuse
grape
deep purple
deep blue green
rose gold
steel blue
kelly green
blue storm
fuschia
blue
old gold
violet
platinum
teal
emerald green


Discontinued
softwash grey
gold dusk
green
deckchair
coco
maroon
all girl
coco beach
brass
turquoise
bronze
copper

yeah.. those


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Sep 18, 2006)

grape (pro), bright fuschia (pro),ruby red (pro), green brown (pro), blue brown, pink bronze,vanilla,old gold, golden olive, TEAL, chocolate brown, dark soul, blue (LE)


----------



## bobbichris (Sep 19, 2006)

I really like Tan and Coco...I know...boring.  But they look great


----------



## calbear (Sep 19, 2006)

My favs:

Pink Bronze
Pink Opal
Fushia
Vanilla


(I love Vanilla and Pink Opal mixed together to make an off the hook highlighter for cheeks and browbone)

those are my staples but I really like quite a few others like Soft wash Grey, Accent Red, Acid Orange, Blue Brown, Old Gold and a whole bunch others.


----------



## MiCHiE (Sep 20, 2006)

Can someone please help me with my Blue Brown? The one time I've worn it, it looked like a fly's wing. I want it to look more like this:
http://www.specktra.net/showthread.p...rown+pigmen  t


----------



## sexypuma (Sep 20, 2006)

try to use it over a ccb.


----------



## doniad101 (Oct 2, 2006)

*Pigments!*

I love pigments: here are a few that look great on dark skin ladies:

Pinked Mauve
Apricot Pink
Chocolate Brown
Sunpepper
Golden Olive
Emerald Green
Copper Sparkle
Chocolate
Dark Soul
Softwash Grey
Blue
Teal 
Violet

These are a few that I have samples of. Oh and Lily White and Pink Opal are so pretty if applied near the tear duct or highlighting with other pinkish pigments. Others that I've seen on women of color are: Coco, Tan, Blue Brown, and Coco Beach and thought those looked pretty as well. Hope that helps!


----------



## lsperry (Oct 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_Can someone please help me with my Blue Brown? The one time I've worn it, it looked like a fly's wing. I want it to look more like this:
http://www.specktra.net/showthread.p...rown+pigmen  t_

 
Try these color-combinations Juneplum did in her FOTD - "Playing around with color placement". I'm an NW45 -- wore all of these colors on my eyes. And I got more compliments and "how-to" questions I've ever gotten in my life! http://www.specktra.net/showthread.p...Ostent  atious. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 AND once you try it this way, it'll get your creativity juices flowing. I wear blue brown at least once a week in color-combinations with blue, green and teals [liners and eye-shadows]. It is a very versatile color to be worn year round!


----------



## MACaholic76 (Oct 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *?MiCHiE?* 

 
_Can someone please help me with my Blue Brown? The one time I've worn it, it looked like a fly's wing. I want it to look more like this:
http://www.specktra.net/showthread.p...rown+pigmen  t_

 
I've made it work by wearing a very dark e/s under, like Carbon or Black Tied.  You can also wear it over Brun or Espresso.  This will bring out the blue hues and will not look so burgundy-ish.


----------



## Quiana (Oct 5, 2006)

Blue Storm (pro)
Naval Blue (Pro)
Deep Blue Green (pro)
Grape( pro)
Deep Purple (pro)
Gold dusk (l/e)
Dazzelray (l/e)


----------



## amillion (Oct 21, 2006)

Teal Pigment

Deep blue green- Makes a fierce smokey eye alone and paired with other pigments and shadows

Green Brown Pigment

Kitschmas Pigment

Chocolate Brown Pigment


----------



## Beauty Marked! (Nov 2, 2006)

Entremauve


----------



## lsperry (Nov 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Marked!* 

 
_Entremauve 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Double ditto!! A few months from now I can hear the collective angst  from those who did not get this pigment and want it. That they wish they had it and will sell their 1st born for it!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  If you're on the fence about this pigment, get off of it and go buy it....NOW!


----------



## csdev (Nov 14, 2006)

My favs are:

Apricot Pink, Chocolate Brown, Golden Olive
Chocolate, Blue, Teal, Violet, Subtle,
Blue Brown, Green Brown


----------



## haseena (Nov 27, 2006)

Dazzleray, Golden Olive, Coco, Gold dusk(used sparingly), Vanilla are my fav.


----------



## boysareliers (Nov 27, 2006)

Coco, Azreal Blue, Softwash grey & vanilla


----------



## claresauntie (Nov 27, 2006)

Do you mind a fair-skinned lady chiming in? If so, I will stay out in the future.

I am strongly considering kidnapping one of my darker-skinned friends or relatives (I have a future sis-in-law who is Indian and a sis-in-law who is part Native American) and pinning them down and playing with pigments! 

I have a lot of pigments now and most want to try Fairylite and Violet on dark skin. Fairylite would be a great hiliter on cooler tones, IMO, and Violet is bangin'- even on my ghostly skin. Of course, a bunch of the others would look great, too, but those I think could really get worked well! Er... I just thought of my pretty golden olive, too. That would look nice...

Maybe I want to go stare at my pigments awhile. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*jen


----------



## Firebabe (Dec 14, 2006)

I am tanned so I consider that dark?

These are nice on dark skin 
Kelly green
Pink Pearl
Teal
Blue Rebel Rock
Turqoise Glitter
Accent red
Cornflower
Melon
Kitschmas
Azreal blue
Night Lights
Pinked Mauve

My faves that look great on me?
Pink Pearl ,Teal Ruby Red & Cornflower Wow & wow Double WOW!


----------



## captodometer (Dec 16, 2006)

Night Light and Entremauve.


----------



## PhonyBaloney500 (Dec 25, 2006)

I'm a NC (or NW?) 50 and my favorites are:

Blue brown
Goldenaire (LE)
Deep Blue Green
Violet
Entremauve (LE)
Pink Bronze
Azrueal Blue
Softwash Grey (LE)

Also like: Sunpepper (LE?), Subtle (LE?), tan, teal, chocolate brown. Blue is OK.


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 27, 2006)

Anyone have a swatch of Chocolate Brown or can you tell me what shadow is a dupe for it?


----------



## Tai (Dec 27, 2006)

I'm a NC45 or C7 and my faves are Pinked Mauve, Softwash Grey, and Green Brown.


----------



## I<3Mac (Jan 4, 2007)

I really like subtle.


----------



## aziza (Jan 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lsperry* 

 
_Double ditto!! A few months from now I can hear the collective angst from those who did not get this pigment and want it. That they wish they had it and will sell their 1st born for it!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If you're on the fence about this pigment, get off of it and go buy it....NOW!_

 
Triple ditto!!! It's my first full-sized pigment and I love it


----------



## captain planet (Jan 5, 2007)

my absolute favourites together are old gold and blue brown together
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , 
i was really excited about golden olive, but on my skin it just looked golden


----------



## MAChostage (Jan 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_Anyone have a swatch of Chocolate Brown or can you tell me what shadow is a dupe for it?_

 
Currently uploading in the swatch gallery...


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 11, 2007)

^Zank You! I will be buying tomorrow......


----------



## talk2mesun (Jan 11, 2007)

*dfgh*

dfghdf


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jan 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Me220* 

 
_I love all pigments. I have way too many, but I really love Night Light from She-Shines, almost all the rest of She-Shines, Golden Lemon (which I hear is about to be discontinued), Bright Fuchsia and Fuchsia, and Copper Sparkle. Copper Sparkle and plain Fuchsia work really well on me for a lipstick. You an see Fuchsia as lipstick here.

Pigments are my favorite thing. I'm about to get Gold Dusk, and I know it's going to be amazing. My collection is based around pigments. Also, the new one coming out with Nocturnelle (Entremauve) looks super promising. Sorry for the novel._

 
The fushia looks hot on you!


----------



## babyarkansas (Jan 14, 2007)

I'd be lost without my chocolate brown, blue brown, and tan.


----------



## Sundae (Feb 5, 2007)

I like Melon, blue brown, burnt burgandy and teal.


----------



## Cinammonkisses (Mar 10, 2007)

I literally wrote out a list last night of all the e/s you ladies mentioned. I bought sample sizes on Ebay (reputable sellers) so we shall wait and see how I turn out


----------



## saj20052006 (Mar 10, 2007)

I love the following:

Tan
Copper Sparkle
Melon
Pinked Mauve
Blue (Rebel Rock Collection)
Chocolate Brown
Violet
Entremauve
Platinum
Old Gold


----------



## madamepink78 (Apr 29, 2007)

Dark Soul, Fuschia, any of the darker greens


----------



## AppleDiva (May 11, 2007)

I love Subtle, Coco, Teal (oh yeah), Softwash Grey, Golden Olive, Chocolate Brown, Copperclast, Night Lights.....I could go on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...but  I won't..


----------



## Lasha (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm NW55 and my fav is teal (tho I heard it shouldn't be on the eyes) and chocolate brown - really fabulous!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 11, 2007)

All of the Rushmetal pigments (except the white one with green reflects) look very brown people friendly.  I am getting more and more excited about them (although in general I think pigments are messy and hard to work with).


----------



## MAChostage (Jul 11, 2007)

^^Hey, have you actually seen the pigments in person or just pics?  I'm wondering because MAC stuff always looks so different to me when I'm up close and personal.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 

 
_^^Hey, have you actually seen the pigments in person or just pics?  I'm wondering because MAC stuff always looks so different to me when I'm up close and personal._

 
Just pics, and not even on dark skin at that.  You bring up a good point because a lot of colors that vary a lot on lighter skintones look very similar to other colors on dark skintones, and don't warrent buying.  I wonder if this will be the case with any of the Rushmetal pigments...


----------



## AfricanaEyes (Jul 12, 2007)

Very true.....can't wait until they come out so I can test some.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AfricanaEyes* 

 
_Very true.....can't wait until they come out so I can test some._

 
We should have our own Beauty of Color swatch request thread.  But considering people dont answer many of the swatch requests as it is, maybe it's not a good idea to work from a smaller pool...


----------



## d n d (Jul 15, 2007)

Can anyone tell me how "Lovely Lily" and "Kitchmas" might look on NW45 skin?  How is the consistency, I don't want anything too flacky or glittery to where it just crumbles off my skin.  Any opinions will be appreciated?


----------



## d n d (Jul 15, 2007)

Can someone please tell me if they have experienced "Lovely Lily" or "Kitchmas"?  I have seen the swatches but cant tell how they might look or feel on NW45 skin.  They look so pretty  in the jar but I don't want anything with a lot of chunky pieces of glitter.  Any help will be appreciated!


----------



## tania_nia (Aug 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_All of the Rushmetal pigments (except the white one with green reflects) look very brown people friendly. I am getting more and more excited about them (although in general I think pigments are messy and hard to work with)._

 
I second that statement big time! I have a dazzleray pigment that totally leaked all over my makeup bag and all over my stuff. Didn't ruin my makeup but my foundation brush keeps needing to be cleaned and my bag...well it's ruined! Sorry for the rant but because of them being loose I'm hesitant to purchase. Though everytime I go to the counter I longingly look at the fushia pigment since I LOVE fushia!!


----------



## AppleDiva (Aug 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_All of the Rushmetal pigments (except the white one with green reflects) look very brown people friendly.  I am getting more and more excited about them (although in general I think pigments are messy and hard to work with)._

 
I love pigments.  I think they are great to work with.  I do have some issues with matte pigments.   Play around with different brushes and bases.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quick Frost, chalkier version of White Gold, could be used as a highlighter.  I find that we can use most pigments, but we have to be creative with the placement.


----------



## crazeddiva (Aug 30, 2007)

I gotta say thank you to all of you I was just getting ready to buy my pigment. I'm a pigment virgin!   I might buy Blue Brown but i don't know


----------



## MAChostage (Aug 30, 2007)

I say let your first pigment be *Vanilla*!  There's not enough praise in the world for it!  It's not only beautiful, but I'd say it's probably the most versatile.


----------



## silverbelle282 (Sep 5, 2007)

i'm a pigment virgin too! a nice MA i met once told me i would probably love tan pigment, pink bronze (i THINK she said it, or i imagined...is that perm anyway), but i've been thinking about vanilla too. although, i feel like i have all the stuff i'd use vanilla for (browbone hilight, cheek hilight, etc) and i would probably never wear it on my lid. so confused....


----------



## bexarfeliz (Sep 7, 2007)

What a wonderful thread.  There's a bunch of must haves now that I've read the endless lists.  Must write them all down & check them off one by one!  Thanks bunches ladies!


----------



## jajababy (Sep 26, 2007)

I don't own too many pigments, but the one I love is Melon and Old Gold!


----------



## d n d (Sep 26, 2007)

I just recently start getting into pigments the last few months, but the colors I have found to be most beautiful are Entremauve, Lovely Lily, Viz-a-Violet, and Cocoa.  Out of all them, I would have to say Cocoa is the most versatile because it is pretty enough to wear in any setting and should flatter any skin shade.


----------



## mzdawn (Oct 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bobbichris* 

 
_I really like Tan and Coco...I know...boring. But they look great_

 
Along with those, I fell in love with Gold Mode from the Rushmetal Collection!


----------



## makeba (Oct 12, 2007)

I have melon,lovely lily,sample entremauve,coco,choco brown,bluebrown and smoke signals. Of the ones i have i must say i love melon and entremauve. I am leaning toward darker richer shades here lately and must pick up a jar of entremauve!!  one color i want to get is vanilla since people say its so versatile.


----------



## NLoveW630 (Oct 12, 2007)

I agree Gold Mode is so lovely on my NW45 skin. I Love Teal, Blue Brown, Rose, Copper Sparkle, Silver Fog, Vanilla of course, Violet, Golden OLive is a must have, Softwash Grey, Golden Lemon is lovely with Club..great Look, Fairy Lite with Espresso e/s is a nice work look with a hint of  Air de Blue in the inner eye lid. I can go on and on. I just feel that any color I put on I can ROCK IT! I don't limit myself to anything or any color.


----------



## lilMAClady (Oct 12, 2007)

I have Kitchmas and I'm NC45 and I adore it. It looks great with alot! I use it with Violet pigment!


----------



## deadSAVVY (Dec 30, 2007)

vanilla, teal, silver fog, I like melon too! =)


----------



## priss (Jan 7, 2008)

im not sure if you are still looking for solutions to the pigment problem.  there are 2 paint pots that can solve your problem.  delft, a metallic dark teal and blackground, and metallic black.


----------

